# Happy New Year 2014!!



## Frederik Magle

I wish all members of Talk Classical a very happy new year!! :tiphat:

And thank you for making TC such a great place. It will become an even greater place in 2014!:trp:

All the best,
Frederik


----------



## Flamme

Thank you bro same to you...


----------



## Vaneyes

Likewise, Frederik. Especially *you. *Bravo!

View attachment 31567


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The Meister joins in wishing everyone a happy New Year... and so do I.


----------



## Itullian

Same to you and thank you for this wonderful site.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.

that's an order.


----------



## Art Rock

Happy new year everyone - and thanks Frederik for making TC possible.


----------



## ptr

Godt Nytår! / happy new year! / felice anno nuovo! / с новым годом! / Head uut aastat! / blwyddyn newydd dda! ...

/ptr


----------



## Flamme

Still one 1:40 h till it comes 'ere...


----------



## deggial

Happy new year to everybody at TC


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes, a happy and peaceful New Year to everyone on TC.

Thanks for an engrossing and stimulating conversation, and looking forward to more in 2014


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vasks

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jurianbai

....and happy neww yeaarssss$$$$ guyss


----------



## Krummhorn

Thanks, Frederik :tiphat:

And all the best to you and this forum in the coming new year


----------

